# accidently deleted cd drive from bios



## Ahmed2182 (Dec 11, 2013)

while priotising which sector to boot first, i accidently deletd cd/dvd drive, So please give a solution to recover so that i can install windows again 
SYSTEM: dell 14z 5423 laptop


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Enable the controller or cdrom in the BIOS. You can ring Dell support or post some camera images of the BIOS screens here and we can guide you.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Post the service tag of that Dell. Its on the bottom.


----------

